# Bolt wifi speed test



## tamon7701 (Jun 6, 2016)

Is there a way on the bolt to test my network speed??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

tamon7701 said:


> Is there a way on the bolt to test my network speed??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are using moca then I believe you can hook a laptop to the Ethernet port and test from the laptop.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tamon7701 said:


> Is there a way on the bolt to test my network speed??


Do you mean internet speed or your internal speed? There is no Opera app that works for internet speed, and there are several programs that can transfer a program to your PC and you can then use the TiVo network diagnostics to check your speed.

Some streaming providers can display a "quality" indication.


----------

